# pigeon question? + my story



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

OK my question is... every time a pair of pigeon lay two egg, will one egg be a boy and another a girl?

because back then when i still live in cal i had a pair of homer male black and the female white. the baby always come out male and female. but the thing i like the most about the breeding pair was that the first brood came out male black and female white then the next one, male white and female black. it was like this for only 4 brood than 4 some reason they wouldn't lay egg not more even tho they try nesting alot. out of all the brood i could have only save a male white, they rest ether flew away with wild pigeon or die because pigeon pop(i didn't know that, till now what it was call) i moved to NC which mean i had to leave my homers behind... now i'm trying back up again 5 year later. it's harder now ..too many trees mean too many bird of prey. beside my homer here cant even take off high enough to reach the sky before hitting a tree. so i dont think they can range around my place. it so hard here! beside if i throw my homer a few mile away i'm sure it wont be able to fine it's way home too much trees!! the bad part about NC that i dont like when i got here .. nobody i know know anything about pigeons.. in cal every young boy know and have pigeon of their own stock.

thank you for reading ... homer racing for life!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

blongboy said:


> OK my question is... every time a pair of pigeon lay two egg, will one egg be a boy and another a girl?


No .. it won't be one male and one female all the time. 

Terry


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> No .. it won't be one male and one female all the time.
> 
> Terry


really? so somtime i'll be male and male?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

blongboy said:


> really? so somtime i'll be male and male?


Yes, and sometimes 2 females. 

Terry


----------

